# POTATOES, Unusual But Delicious!!



## K1 (Jan 11, 2013)

– By Vanilla-Gorilla

Don’t you just get so sick of potatoes baked, boiled, microwaved, fried…..nah, we usually don’t get sick of them fried, but we do indeed get tired of them in the other ways as mentioned above. I know I do. So being the kindhearted, loveable, brillant, and insanely good looking human being that I am, I figured I would give you guys a little sumthin sumthin to try.

Here’s what you will need. I find that this amount usually will feed one.

1 large idaho potato, scrubbed
1 tbsp of olive oil, or non stick spray, or even better duck fat (very similar to olive oil health wise, I doubt you’ll have it though, but if you can get it, use it)
1/4 cup-1/2 cup of chicken stock or broth
1 garlic clove thinly sliced
1 sprig of thyme
salt and pepper

Now that we have the rabbit and the hat, lets wave the wand.

The first thing we need to do is prepare the potatoes. Peel them or don’t, I have done it both ways and its totally a matter of preference. Either way is fine. Now cut the pototo in half across its equator. Now cut those halves into halves crosswise. Now once those are halved set each corner down flat and cut into two’s. Then cut the two’s in half. Confused yet? Of course you are. Because your just reading the damn recipe and not trying it. Once you get down and dirty with the potato, you will know what I am talking about. Its not as hard as it seems.

Once you have the spud disected throw the bits and pieces into a bowl of cold water. I prefer to let them sit in the water for at least 30 minutes, then re wash them to help remove some starch. That is totally preference.

Ok now set your pan, if your not going to be using oil, then I highly suggest you do this with a non stick skillet. Please don’t make me explain why. You want to put the pan on the flame at about medium high heat. Now add your oil, spray, duck fat or whatever you choose and saute’ for 4 minutes. Toss occasionally. You basically want to brown the outside. Now add in your chicken stock, garlic, and sprig of thyme. Bring this to a boil, and boil for 2 minutes or so. Now reduce the heat to simmer and cook for 8-10 minutes.

What you have just done is beautiful. You made a nice golden crust on the outside, while slowly simmering the potatoes in a flavor liquid to tenderize the insides. After the 10 minutes, the liquid should be almost evaporated. If not, simply bring back to a boil and cook until so. Your finished product should have a nice glazed look to it. Throw away the thyme sprig. Salt and pepper your potatoes.

You can eat them just how they are with the pan sauce or glaze, or take them for a dip in some ketchup. Browned hard on the outside, and so tender in the middle, WOW, now that is fine taters.

The liquid is necessary because if you would cook them in a pan like this the outside would just get to done before the inside was cooked through.

If you want to go a little more Gung-Ho with this for dieting purposes, then replace the stock with water. Once the water hits the pan, reduce the heat, and cover to steam the inside of the potatoes. Its just a lot less flavorful that way. But the only reason not to use stock is if sodium is and issue.

Peace,
VG


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn that sounds good!!!!  Ya messed me up there big K as i'm just about to head out for some fasted am training.Be thinking about those taters till I get some food in about 2.5 hrs .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

I think my gramma made these and they're the bomb.. This should be in recipe  area .. Lol


----------

